# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Salut à tous :)

## Stellinha

Bonjour, 

Je m'appelle Charlie j'ai 22 ans et je suis étudiante en photographie. 
Je suis venue ici offrir mon aide, je suis de Lyon. Je cherche à adopter des oiseaux (construction d'une volière exterieure d'ici peu) mais je peux également être FA pour NAC. 

@++ Charlie

----------


## aurore27

Bienvenue Stellinha !

----------

